# Scope for Muzzleloader



## elderberry99 (Aug 18, 2005)

I am looking for a scope to mount on a Thompson Center Omega .50 cal muzzleloader.
The rifle is fully camo and I would like to keep the scope the same.
I feel a 4X scope will do fine as I am hunting in wooded area with a shot no more then 50-60 yards.
I can purchase the muzzleloader with a 2.5X7 scope already mounted as a package but not sure it will be good enough for my use. I already know that the package scopes are never the best. It is a Pine Ridge scope, which I have no information about. Rifle package comes from Cabela's. The extra cost of the package only comes to another $50.00 and is camo to match to the gun.
any ideas?


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I thought the purpose of hunting with a Muzzleloader was to be "TRADITIONAL" with a firearm and the HERITAGE of the black powder rifle was a proud expression of that to take with you in and out of the woods? :roll: Maybe that was just the original purpose.


----------



## elderberry99 (Aug 18, 2005)

what if I was to go with a traditional peep site?
Would that be keeping within the tradition?
I understand about keeping with tradition and can appreciate that thought.
However, with todays modern muzzleloaders and in-lines in the fields and woods, I don't believe tradition is being carried out. I for one did not honestly think of tradition when deciding on the muzzleloader. I was trying to extend my deer season by one more week.
Thinking of it now in the traditional sense, I feel bad about not seeing the flintlocks and percussion rifles around here but can not honestly say that I was a fan of the old time smokepoles to begin with. I have no degrading remarks for the sport or habby of the old smokepoles, as I would always try to support the "other man's " hobby in hopes that someday it will become my hobby and sport as well.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Point well taken elderberry99. Sometimes I just get waaaay too caught up in our own firearm hunting pressure around here because it seems like it never ends. A lot of guys are starting up with the muzzleloaders who just want to keep on blazing away and the guns are beefed up like a military weapon. You're right though, to each their own and I apologize. The modernization of weapons topic has been hashed over enough in my opinion and I end up seeing both sides of the story anyway.
:beer:


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

I remember reading somthing about only a 1X zoom can be put on a muzzle loader here in ND. If that is the place you are hunting you may want to look at the regs on this.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I really have to complement you fellows for your attitude. You may have noticed my sign off line. I am happy every time I see hunters who do things differently supporting each other.

I have four muzzle loaders. One is an inline. I have a one power scope on it because that is all that is legal in North Dakota. I went to a scope on this rifle, because at my age I can not see the rear sight, front sight, and target anymore. My eyes will not compensate. I can still do fairly well with my Hawken with a peep sight. Our eye works much like a camera lens, and likewise if you restrict the aperture you increase the depth of field. For this reason I have a peep on my Hawken, an 1885 falling block 45/70, and a Winchester model 43 in 22 Hornet. It would be sacrilegious for me to put a scope on these rifles.

My scope is a Thompson Center scope for muzzle loaders.

I might also mention I went to a very bright fiber optic sight. I could see this very well, but it was so bright I couldn't see the deer.

Best of luck whatever you go with.


----------



## elderberry99 (Aug 18, 2005)

Goldy's Pal,
No need to apologize to me! no offence intended and non taken. 
We all have our own reasons for doing what we do and as long as we all follow our convictions, Offence should never be taken by anyone.

Plainsman, How do you like that Thompson scope?
I am not sure which way to go wheither it be scope, fiber optic sights, or the peep sight.
The peep sight has me very curious as to how it would work out for me. I get so tired of traditional scopes but keep on mounting them for some reason.


----------



## PAwoodsman (Jan 10, 2006)

Elderberry99, 
I own two muzzleloaders, a Traditions Deer Hunter Flintlock that I use in the Pa lateseason (only flintlocks are legal) and a CVA Optima that I use in a two week early season.

On my Traditions I put a set of True Glo fiber optic sights and I love them. Since it is illegal to put a scope on a flintlock, nor am I sure if it can even be done, I found this to be the perfect match wtih my flintlock.

Now on to the inline. I put a Bushnell 4x scope on my CVA. I have killed deer with it, but found that I have spent as much time at the range zeroing it in as I have spent in the woods hunting with it. It is a good scope, don't get me worng, but I have found it to be a bit "touchy" when climbing over rocks and around trees here in Pennsylvania.

Hope this helps a little bit
Happy Hunting
PA

:sniper:


----------



## elderberry99 (Aug 18, 2005)

PAwoodsman,
Thank you for the info.
I am not sure what I should do as far as sights. I was only going to put a 4X on the rifle any way. Anything bigger would just be a pain. During the regular season I sit in my stand and play with the scope adjustments any way and need to stop doing that. I need to get all fixed power scopes so I do not fiddle with it while sitting in the stand.
I had a deer looking up at my stand one day while I was playing with the power ring on my Nikon. By the time I put it back where it needed to be and bring the rifle up to my shoulder, she was gone. I felt like a fool.
I was seriously thinking of the peep sights but do not know how that would work as I have never shot with tem before.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Elderberry99

I like the Thompson scope very much. Depending on your eyes; if your not getting old like me and have problems with depth of field a good peep sight is as fast an accurate as a 1X scope.

The scope does get an awful lot of crud on it and takes some time to clean up. This doesn't happen with the peep. If you do use the peep drill out the hole some. A small hole is not needed for hunting application. A small hole hinders the speed of sight acquisition and light admitted to the eye. The ghost ring that you may be familiar with is a very large aperture peep sight that is very rapid and accurate. Your eye will automatically center in the peep, you need only align the front sight with your target.


----------



## elderberry99 (Aug 18, 2005)

I am not familiar with any of the sights other then the scopes.
I will look into the peep sights and ghost rings.
My eyse are now 54 years old and tired. I need all the help I can get for these tired eyes. I was thinking 4X would be good enough for me, but not sure yet. That is why I ask opinions of others.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Well, were in the same boat there elderberry99. If depth of field is a problem for you like me then don't make the hole in the peep sight as large as a ghost ring. Drill it large enough for fast sight acquisition and adequate light, but no more. The smaller the hole the clearer the front sight and target. Drill it a little at a time, and when you can sight quickly and have adequate light through the hole stop there.

Try some experimenting. Cut black paper into ¼ inch by one inch. Punch a hole through the paper at one end. Bend it to a 90 degree angle and tape it to the rear of your rifle. You will not be able to shoot with this, but it will give you an idea what your sight picture will be like. This should give you an idea if the peep helps your depth of field and if it satisfies your sighting needs.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

dont know if its been said cuz i didnt read the posts all too closely but the only power scope on a muzzleloader in north dakota can be a 1X by law. alls is it really does is allow you to use crosshairs with little to no zoom. the good thing is you can get top of the line brands for a little over a hundred bucks. but i keep it traditional and look through my open sites i guess.


----------

